# xmms no funciona...[SOLUCIONADO]

## DarkMind

luego que emergi el nuevo xorg-6.8.0 mi xmms no se inicia...  :Sad: 

me sale lo sgte: 

```
Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  serial 424 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0

```

reemergi xmms a ver si se solucionaba, pero nada, sigue igual, alguien sabe porque?..Last edited by DarkMind on Fri Sep 10, 2004 4:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DarkMind

me respondo solo...

coloque 

```
export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
```

luego xmms  y funciona OK   :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> me respondo solo...
> 
> coloque 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi there, 

first of all tnx for the tip, it worked fine also for me  :Smile: 

Just one question... could you explain me how you found this solution...

I had this problem when I messed up my linux box, but I could not understand what caused it and/or how   :Crying or Very sad: 

I'm asking you this because I don't whant to export every time this variable but solve it one for all...

tnx

Leo

ps if you prefer you can ansewr me also in spanish, I'll try to understand anyway  :Wink: 

----------

## zorth

hi

my english is bad  :Smile: 

open your /etc/profile file with a editor text like vim, nano, etc like root. insert the line:

```

export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1

```

and your problem has resolved. 

regards

----------

## leon_73

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> my english is bad 
> 
> 

 

Don't worry, mine is not better  :Wink: 

 *zorth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> open your /etc/profile file with a editor text like vim, nano, etc like root. insert the line:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Anyway, I did allready what you was suggesting me, my question was to understand why this happened and what this variable is related...

gracias  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

